# HOW MANY OF YOU ARE SELF TAUGHT IN PAINT & BODY



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

IM REALLY THINKING ABOUT DOING PAINT&BODY,I HAVE A LITTLE EXPERIENCE IN IT FROM WHEN I WAS YOUNGER ,AND KNOW I WISH LIKE HELL I WOULD HAVE STAYED WITH IT ,I STARTED PICKING UP BOOKS &DVDS ON HOW DO THE BASICS IN BODY WORK ,IVE PICKED UP SOME TOOLS ,ETC &GOT A FENDER FROM A BODY SHOP TO PRACTICE ON ,ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE HELPFUL,CANT GO TO SCHOOL WORK TO MANY HRS DRIVING A TRUCK FOR A LIVING ALL I HAVE IS WEEKENDS,AND THE SCHOOL THAT OFFERS IT CLOSE BY IS FULLTIME WEEK DAYS.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

jus do that shit its not as hard as people think 90% is the prep wrk read up on the how to tutorials that are pinned at the top


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

No paint school here homie started in my front yard :biggrin: just grabbed a gun and gave it a shot and the rest is history !!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

same here. just bought the tools and supplies and got to it. :wave:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:wave: back at ya Spook !!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

eye iz


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Only way to learn is to do it, you can only get the basics steps from books n such. But in the end its practice practice


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am as well,I get down on bodywork.Done a few primer jobs but as far as paint my first is coming up in the spring on my ride...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 5 2009, 08:19 PM~12616289
> *same here. just bought the tools and supplies and got to it.  :wave:
> *


Ditto, just went through a bunch of topics on here :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

start 











and after









all done in here

















you can spot some beginner mistakes


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

SHHH never point them out


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 5 2009, 10:58 PM~12617816
> *SHHH never point them out
> *


opps


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 5 2009, 09:52 PM~12617717
> *start
> 
> 
> ...


your car looks really good hell if i painted like that i would open a shop.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks everybody for the encouragement,im going to start on that scrape fender this week will post pics on progress,as soon as i find out how to post pics ????????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I pretty much learned on my own, but then I had the privilege to work with a local muralist doing graphics on big speed boats. I started off just back taping his designs for him, then I started spraying the graphics in, and painting the boats. then I ended up a few years later owning my own shop and had him doing work for me. I picked up painting by painting lowrider bikes at the age of 14, by the time I was 16, I started working with him and I learned a lot of tricks just from watching him get down.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy+Jan 6 2009, 08:48 AM~12620410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 5 2009, 08:52 PM~12617717
> *start
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

self taught here, started in the backyard, now i'm running the paintshop at a high pace collision shop.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jan 6 2009, 09:33 PM~12627126
> *I CAN DO BODY WORK, BUT I WONT PAINT BECAUSE SOME SHIT HAPPENED AND I CANT KEEP MY HAND STEADY :cheesy:
> *


jackoffitis


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

its funny shit my nana was all tripping the first time i painted in the garage now shes saying she wants a cut :roflmao: :loco: but she still complains i think its funny


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jan 7 2009, 02:08 AM~12629308
> *NO BUT IT MADE IT WORSE
> 
> IM GONNA TRY TO LEARN WITH MY LEFT HAND  :uh:
> *



I can paint with both hands.




unless you mean the jackoffitis part with the left. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 6 2009, 09:43 PM~12627239
> *jackoffitis
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I PICKED UP TWO DVDS SUMMIT ,THEIR AROUND THE BLOCK FROM MY HOUSE HERE IN ATL,GA .THE 2 I GOT ARE ,PAINT YOUR OWN CAR & METAL PREP&RUST REPAIR! BUY WWW.PAINTUCATION.COM ,THEY HAVE LIKE A SERIES OF HOW TO DVDS ,HAS ANY BODY HEARD OF THEM,ALSO GOING TO BUY A CHEAP HAMMER&DOLLY SET TO START ON THIS LS FENDER I GOT,ITS GOT AN OVERKILL OF BONDO ON IT TO FILL A DENT IT HAS .


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

:0 Picked up a gun at around 15 years and still going!!!!!!!!
Self taught all the way, then picked up a job at a local body shop and 4 years later quit, but what got me motivated was when a homeboy of mine told me this," you are stuck right there, the paint, the clear, that's it. You will never improve because you do not have the talent to try other paints" After that little serman I got busy reading and looking at radical paint jobs, trying to figure out how it was done, then shot my first Kandy and won many best paints along with first place, and best graphics... Guess I kinda showed my bro, but in all I am glad he told me that shit because I would have probably stayed in that one spot.........
Go with it and try, you will learn from all your mistakes, and ask questions, you will never know everything, the paint products along with paint guns are always changing.....  
Hope this helps........... PEACE..................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jan 7 2009, 09:17 PM~12637839
> *:0 Picked up a gun at around 15 years and still going!!!!!!!!
> Self taught all the way, then picked up a job at a local body shop and 4 years later quit, but what got me motivated was when a homeboy of mine told me this," you are stuck right there, the paint, the clear, that's it. You will never improve because you do not have the talent to try other paints" After that little serman I got busy reading and looking at radical paint jobs, trying to figure out how it was done, then shot my first Kandy and won many best paints along with first place, and best graphics... Guess I kinda showed my bro, but in all I am glad he told me that shit because I would have probably stayed in that one spot.........
> Go with it and try, you will learn from all your mistakes, and ask questions, you will never know everything, the paint products along with paint guns are always changing.....
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin: i started in a shop when i was 14, th owner was a lazy old man ( but a damn good guy i learned mny thngs from him), there was a bumper on a stand all morning waiting to be painted and he was nowhere in sight, so i shot it my self, came out damn good, i slowly started doing bigger and bigger jobs until i was dong all overs. wehn i went to work for maaco , they paid for me to go to ICAR, whih was a joke because by that time i had a good grasp of what was going on. i learned by never saying no , if someone asked for a special paint job be it kandy , flake patterns whatever, i always told them i could do it , even if it meant practiceing on old parts to get the hang of it. im cofident i can paint anythign now......


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to start out in my driveway by taking a grinder to rust holes & covering them up with bondo ,,, Using wood grade sandpaper & cheesy old blocks to sand the surfaces with ........ Finishing off with Auto Spray paint 


I stopped around a few autobody shops & took in what i could with the little time i had there & sometimes a few of the shop owners gave me info & or deals on old tools / materials , ect .........


From there ,,, It became a reality when i Bought a house with a garage ........ I made the investement on the best stuff I could afford & it progressed 





*** Body work is a major part of the final outcome so ,,make sure you do it rigth the first time because doing it all over again SUCKS BEWLS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

yea i worked at a production shop as a clean up, odd job kid, but kept my eyes open and stole as much knowledge as I could, rented a small shop, bought the basic tools, and lived in an old milk truck in the back of the shop.worked on my homies cars, lot of trial and a fuck of a lot a errors! haha! but eventually figured it all out, with the internet there is a lot of info and support now. dont be afraid to ask a ton of questons and dont get bummed if shit isnt perfect, cuz a car that you did yourself that has flaws is way cooler than a perfect job that you paid for, so basic







ally practic







e a lot and keep an open mind, youll be alright.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice :nicoderm:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im just getting started learning.i started with the body work,then i moved to murals with airbrush,then gold leafing,now im trying pinstriping.i like learning when i can


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Jan 8 2009, 07:21 PM~12646275
> *dont be afraid to ask a ton of questons and dont get bummed if shit isnt perfect, cuz a car that you did yourself that has flaws is way cooler than a perfect job that you paid for
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

ALL BACK YARD BOOGIE,PLUS I HAD ALOT PRACTICE ON PEOPLES CARS FOR CHEAP


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 8 2009, 06:32 PM~12645751
> *:biggrin: i started in a shop when i was 14, th owner was a lazy old man ( but a damn good guy i learned mny thngs from him), there was a bumper on a stand all morning waiting to be painted and he was nowhere in sight, so i shot it my self, came out damn good, i slowly started doing bigger and bigger jobs until i was dong all overs. wehn i went to work for maaco , they paid for me to go to ICAR, whih was a joke because by that time i had a good grasp of what was going on. i learned by never saying no , if someone asked for a special paint job be it kandy , flake patterns whatever, i always told them i could do it , even if it meant practiceing on old parts to get the hang of it. im cofident i can paint anythign now......
> *


 Same goes for me, when someone asks if i can do somethin and i havent done it before i still say i can do it, might not be a smart thing but in the end i know how to do that somehtin that i didnt in the beginning


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SElf taught,been painting since I was 15 y.o,I now work as a painter at a chevrolet dealership.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow, some of you got some early starts......15.......I'm 11 yrs late :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

i started watching my older brother when i was around 12, started helping little by little... i just never wanted to do it as a job more like a hobbie, ive always worked for shop in the parts department and worked my way to management it wasnt til last january shit got rough and i had to pull in side work and all those years of watching my brother paid off..!
I also picked up leafing and fiberglassing over the years, all trial and error... 

heres a few things ive worked on this past year.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 09:18 PM~12647323
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2. couldn't have said it better myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

ALL OF YOU GUYS INSPIRE ME TO GET STARTED I KNOW I CANT DO IT FULL TIME BUT THATS MY GOAL ,I JUST REALLY HATE I DID NOT STAY WITH THIS 20 YRS AGO WHEN I HAD THE TIME AND PEOPLE THAT HAD SHOPS THAT WOULD HAVE GAVE ME HANDS ON EXPERIENCE , TO THOSE OF THAT ARE DOING KEEP UP THE DAM GOOD WORK THAT YOUR DOING ,TO THOSE THAT ARE JUST GETTING STARTED STAY WITH ,AS YOU CAN SEE THROUGH THESE GUY PICS THAT ARE POSTED THIS PAYS OFF IN MORE THAN JUST ONE WAY,DONT LET TO STREETS OR THE HOMIES LEED YOU ON A BULLSHIT PATH FROM YOUR GOALS ,LIKE I DID JUST TO THINK I LET 20 YRS PASS BY ,AND IM TRYING TO DO THIS MAN I COULD HAVE BEEN A BAD MOTHERFER WITH A PAINT PAINT GUN BY NOW ??????????


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:51 PM~12658549
> *ALL OF YOU GUYS INSPIRE ME TO GET STARTED I KNOW I CANT DO IT FULL TIME BUT THATS MY GOAL ,I JUST REALLY HATE I DID NOT STAY WITH THIS 20 YRS AGO WHEN I HAD THE TIME AND PEOPLE THAT HAD SHOPS THAT WOULD HAVE GAVE ME HANDS ON EXPERIENCE , TO THOSE OF THAT ARE DOING KEEP UP THE DAM GOOD WORK THAT YOUR DOING ,TO THOSE THAT ARE JUST GETTING STARTED STAY WITH ,AS YOU CAN SEE THROUGH THESE GUY PICS THAT ARE POSTED THIS PAYS OFF IN MORE THAN JUST ONE WAY,DONT LET TO STREETS OR THE HOMIES LEED YOU ON A BULLSHIT PATH FROM YOUR GOALS ,LIKE I DID JUST TO THINK I LET 20 YRS PASS BY ,AND IM TRYING TO DO THIS MAN I COULD HAVE BEEN A BAD MOTHERFER WITH A PAINT PAINT GUN BY NOW ??????????
> *



NEVER TO LATE TO LEARN!!!.......THE MOST IMPORTANT THING HERE IS THAT YOU HAVE THE HEART TO TRY AND TO LEARN IT,THAT IS WHAT MAKES A PAINTER A GREAT PAINTER........ YOU THINK THESE GUYS DO IT BECAUSE THEY WORK 8 HOURS A DAY, AND THEN CLEAN UP THERE GUNS AND GO HOME??? BRO, YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL PUT THE HOURS AND SACRIFICES BECAUSE OF THE PASSION.............
YOU ALREADY HALF WAY THERE............
PEACE BRO, AND PEACE TO ALL YOU HARD WORKING MASTER PAINTERS........


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jan 10 2009, 12:36 AM~12660160
> *NEVER TO LATE TO LEARN!!!.......THE MOST IMPORTANT THING HERE IS THAT YOU HAVE THE HEART TO TRY AND TO LEARN IT,THAT IS WHAT MAKES A PAINTER A GREAT PAINTER........ YOU THINK THESE GUYS DO IT BECAUSE THEY WORK 8 HOURS A DAY, AND THEN CLEAN UP THERE GUNS AND GO HOME??? BRO, YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL PUT THE HOURS AND SACRIFICES BECAUSE OF THE PASSION.............
> YOU ALREADY HALF WAY THERE............
> PEACE BRO, AND PEACE TO ALL YOU HARD WORKING MASTER PAINTERS........
> *


IM MORE THAN WILLING&,READY TO PUT IN THE WORK THIS HAS ALL WAYS BEEN A PASSION OF MINE ,IM THE TYPE OF PERSON THAT CAN LOOK AT CAR THAT SOMEBODY ELSE MIGHT SEE WRECKED JUNK OR SCRAP IRON ,BUT WHEN I SEE IT I SEE NEW FLOORS & TRUNK PANS ,SOME WORK & DEDACATION & FINISHED CAR THATS ALL SHOW OR STR8 OG STYLE ,THATS WHY I GIVE U GUYS MAD PROPS FOR WHAT U DO WHEATHER ITS THE PERSON THAT DOES IT FOR A LIVING OR THAT WEEKEND PAINTER,U GUYS GIVE THEES CARS A NEW LIFE, A REBIRTH ,& I KNOW ITS NOT EASY TO DO ,MAD PROPS ,MAD PROPS
TO ALL U TRU-RIDERS.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I self taught myselfself paint and bodywork by reading books, and practice. First few attemts didnt turn out so good, but I learned.

Then I decided to go to school to hone my talents, I found I already knew all the basics when I got there, learned a little about bodywork techniques, but the main thing I learned was to not to be afraid to fuck up. They taught me how to fix just about any mistake you can make, and after that, its all practice . . .


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:51 PM~12658549
> *ALL OF YOU GUYS INSPIRE ME TO GET STARTED I KNOW I CANT DO IT FULL TIME BUT THATS MY GOAL ,I JUST REALLY HATE I DID NOT STAY WITH THIS 20 YRS AGO WHEN I HAD THE TIME AND PEOPLE THAT HAD SHOPS THAT WOULD HAVE GAVE ME HANDS ON EXPERIENCE , TO THOSE OF THAT ARE DOING KEEP UP THE DAM GOOD WORK THAT YOUR DOING ,TO THOSE THAT ARE JUST GETTING STARTED STAY WITH ,AS YOU CAN SEE THROUGH THESE GUY PICS THAT ARE POSTED THIS PAYS OFF IN MORE THAN JUST ONE WAY,DONT LET TO STREETS OR THE HOMIES LEED YOU ON A BULLSHIT PATH FROM YOUR GOALS ,LIKE I DID JUST TO THINK I LET 20 YRS PASS BY ,AND IM TRYING TO DO THIS MAN I COULD HAVE BEEN A BAD MOTHERFER WITH A PAINT PAINT GUN BY NOW ??????????
> *


 hey man dont worry bout the past, just get it together for today ,if you wanna do it you will! I didnt get in the game until I was 26, I had a union job makin big money that I hated! Then my friend and I were doin lifts on the side, when this paint shop that we were doin a car at was hiring clean up, beginner shit, paid seven bucks an hour! That was 16 years ago and I ve never looked back. The thing about having a skill it that nobody can take it away! I know that no matter how bad shit gets I can always pick up a piece of shit an turn it into sugar an Ill be rollin`! So keep your head up an get to work......................oh yea dont listen to the haters cuz youll meet alot comin up................


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:02 PM~12666600
> *hey man dont worry bout the past, just get it together for today ,if you wanna do it you will! I didnt get in the game until I was 26, I had a union job makin big money that I hated! Then my friend and I were doin lifts on the side, when this paint shop that we were doin a car at was hiring clean up, beginner shit, paid seven bucks an hour! That was 16 years ago and I ve never looked back.  The thing about having a skill it that nobody can take it away! I know that no matter how bad shit gets I can always pick up a piece of shit an turn it into sugar an Ill be rollin`!    So keep your head up an get to work......................oh yea dont listen to the haters cuz youll meet alot comin up................
> *


 I dont really call them Haters I think of them more like motivators... if someone hates on my work or my cars that just give me the motivation to make them drop their jaws... ive asked some painters and pinstripers questions in the past and most of them try to keep all their shit a big secret so i just learn by doing it my self... 
A big thanks to everyone that ever gave me the smallest piece of advice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 11 2009, 09:31 AM~12668789
> *I dont really call them Haters I think of them more like motivators... if someone hates on my work or my cars that just give me the motivation to make them drop their jaws... ive asked some painters and pinstripers questions in the past and most of them try to keep all their shit a big secret so i just learn by doing it my self...
> A big thanks to everyone that ever gave me the smallest piece of advice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Some guys are just assholes. I think they are afraid that, if they give you advice, someday you might be better than they are . . .


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 11 2009, 09:24 AM~12668977
> *Some guys are just assholes. I think they are afraid that, if they give you advice, someday you might be better than they are . . .
> *


I dont know why if there are so many styles of painting and pinstriping.... when i see something that looks badass I give the artist his props it it looks like shit i keep my mouth shut or try to give my bit of advice to correct the problem.. im no pro by far but if i can help someone jump a hurdle i will do my best to help... i have went above and beyond helping people with advice down to actually showing them how to do something.. small tricks and tips that save hours of work.. but your right there are always gonna be haters and assholes... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

The thing with the actual painting part of it,is you can't learn it out of a book or off the internet.It is all hands on,the more you do it,the better you get,no school or any amount of reading will make you a great painter.They'll teach you little tricks and some techniques,but you need booth time to get it down.
The greatest painters(in my eyes anyway,Gene winfield,Mario Gomez,Mario Dealba,Danny D,and theres more)are all self taught.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2009, 09:58 AM~12669149
> *The thing with the actual painting part of it,is you can't learn it out of a book or off the internet.It is all hands on,the more you do it,the better you get,no school or any amount of reading will make you a great painter.They'll teach you little tricks and some techniques,but you need booth time to get it down.
> The greatest painters(in my eyes anyway,Gene winfield,Mario Gomez,Mario Dealba,Danny D,and theres more)are all self taught.
> *


Alot of booth time too...!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I always get a kick out of it when people same dumb shit like its easy just sand it real quick and shoot it.... if it was really that easy they would do it themselves and save $$$$


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 11 2009, 10:12 AM~12669255
> *Alot of booth time too...!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I always get a kick out of it when people same dumb shit like its easy just sand it real quick and shoot it.... if it was really that easy they would do it themselves and save $$$$
> *


yeah its mostly stuck up bodyman that say "anyone can paint" LOL, sure anyone can paint, but anyone cant lay down a nice gun finish paintjob on a consistant basis.  

the biggest difference in my eyes between good painters and shitty painters is consistancy, and the ability to recover when shit does go sideways.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 11 2009, 12:56 PM~12669895
> *yeah its mostly stuck up bodyman that say "anyone can paint" LOL.
> *


Are the bodymen in your shop greasy and smelly too???What's up with that?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 11 2009, 12:56 PM~12669895
> *yeah its mostly stuck up bodyman that say "anyone can paint" LOL, sure anyone can paint, but anyone cant lay down a nice gun finish paintjob on a consistant basis.
> 
> the biggest difference in my eyes between good painters and shitty painters is consistancy, and the ability to recover when shit does go sideways.
> *



Thats my opinion aswell, when a mistake happens during the paint process and you have the know how and ability to corect it on the spot unlike other painters who will have to repaint somethin


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2009, 12:00 PM~12669921
> *Are the bodymen in your shop greasy and smelly too???What's up with that?
> *


lol, nah, they actually pretty cool, we got this a/c guy that comes to charge the systems though, and he always smells like shit!! :biggrin: lmao


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 11 2009, 01:07 PM~12669966
> *lol, nah, they actually pretty cool, we got this a/c guy that comes to charge the systems though, and he always smells like shit!! :biggrin:  lmao
> *


Ours all smell of B.O,got one "Newfy"that's especially rank. :angry:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2009, 12:14 PM~12670002
> *Ours all smell of B.O,got one "Newfy"that's especially rank. :angry:
> *


have you ever asked him why he's such a stinky fucker?? lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 11 2009, 03:35 PM~12670993
> *have you ever asked him why he's such a stinky fucker?? lol
> *


 :biggrin: 
Nope,left an"anonomous"stick of deodorant on his toolbox though,he still didn't catch on. :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2009, 05:29 PM~12672175
> *:biggrin:
> Nope,left an"anonomous"stick of deodorant on his toolbox though,he still didn't catch on. :angry:
> *


was it new? i wouldnt take a ''used '' hint either.....


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

[/quote]


Hells yeah..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

>


Hells yeah.. 
[/quote]

alot of work but well worth it...!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

here i am in the same boat. Just picked up a compressor and spray gun. Ive been wanting to learn how to paint and like everyone in here says just do it. so thats why i went out and got the compressor to start my journey. Im straight beginner and dont know crap about painting YET. where do i get the paints? Ima live in this topic cause of all the good knowlege in it. You all really know how to inspire some one to get started thanks jdc68chevy for starting this topic. I got my daily that im going to use as my starter lol.. sshhhh dont tell my wife :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Self taught, i;ve fucked up alot, but just sanded it off and started over. Only way to learn is the hard way, you'll never forget.

Heres a hard lesson i learned, always use sealer after your body work and primer. I had primer shrink REALLY bad on spots were filler was used, and it didn't show until the clear hit :angry: and this was PPG 2002 clear expensive as a mother fka!!!

and this is after i've been paintin for two years,. I had just been having beginners luck that caught up with me cuz i've always use the same body and paint supplies.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

So where do I go get paint at. what would be the first steps. I dont need body work just paint.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 12 2009, 11:20 AM~12679551
> *here i am in the same boat. Just picked up a compressor and spray gun. Ive been wanting to learn how to paint and like everyone in here says just do it. so thats why i went out and got the compressor to start my journey. Im straight beginner and dont know crap about painting YET. where do i get the paints? Ima live in this topic cause of all the good knowlege in it. You all really know how to inspire some one to get started thanks jdc68chevy for starting this topic. I got my daily that im going to use as my starter lol.. sshhhh dont tell my wife  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE ITS ROOM IN THAT BOAT, BECAUSE MY DAILY IS MY PROJECT TOO, UNTIL I CAN BUY A BEATER TO GET AROUND , AND I BEIN HITTING A LOT OF PAWN SHOPS IN THE ATL, AND SURROUNDING AREAS PICKING UP CERTAIN
TOOLS DIRT CHEAP THATS HOW I GOT MY COMPRESSOR, NOTHING BIG JUST ENOUGH TO GET STARTED.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 12 2009, 04:38 PM~12682277
> *So where do I go get paint at. what would be the first steps. I dont need body work just paint.
> *


hope this helps....   
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=...iego,ca&spell=1


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

looks like a baby did it


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jan 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12693009
> *looks like a baby did it
> *


your momma did it dumbass


----------



## LESMILY (May 4, 2008)

WHAT IS SEALANT AND THE PURPOSE OF IT?????


----------



## LESMILY (May 4, 2008)

WHAT IS SEALANT AND THE PURPOSE OF IT?????


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 11 2009, 09:24 AM~12668977
> *Some guys are just assholes. I think they are afraid that, if they give you advice, someday you might be better than they are . . .
> *







I have to disagree with you ........... Because people didnt give out FREE information as much when I started out - It made you Pay more attention & forced to you to pick things up by Watching / Without having to ask & if you did ask - It was about the small important shit ............


Really made your common sense level rise ...............


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

If a kid coming up has talent - Imma tell him whatever i know that would help him out ................

You & others kown - I would answer ANY question you had for me the best i could but, i know damn well that your only going to learn the best by hands on experience..............





I used that same principal when I was recording local artists - Some younger kid came to me & i showed him the ropes ,,, Now his has the skills to do big shit ................ He passed me up for sure but,, I still know a few tricks in the game


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>


> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Jan 8 2009, 06:21 PM~12646275
> *yea i worked at a production shop as a clean up, odd job kid, but kept my eyes open and stole as much knowledge as I could, rented a small shop, bought the basic tools, and lived in an old milk truck in the back of the shop.worked on my homies cars, lot of trial and a fuck of a lot a errors! haha! but eventually figured it all out,  with the internet there is a lot of info and support now. dont be afraid to ask a ton of questons and YOUR FUCKIN RIGHTS ITS IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! AMEN TO THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12688093
> *hope this helps....
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=...iego,ca&spell=1
> *



Thanks homie. i will make sure to go get some stuff. the only way to learn is by doing so im start fucking my car up till i get the hang of it lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Jan 8 2009, 09:21 PM~12646275
> *yea i worked at a production shop as a clean up, odd job kid, but kept my eyes open and stole as much knowledge as I could, rented a small shop, bought the basic tools, and lived in an old milk truck in the back of the shop.worked on my homies cars, lot of trial and a fuck of a lot a errors! haha! but eventually figured it all out,  with the internet there is a lot of info and support now. dont be afraid to ask a ton of questons and dont get bummed if shit isnt perfect, cuz a car that you did yourself that has flaws is way cooler than a perfect job that you paid for,  so basic
> 
> 
> ...



that's niceeeee.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 15 2009, 09:06 PM~12718537
> *Thanks homie. i will make sure to go get some stuff. the only way to learn is by doing so im start fucking my car up till i get the hang of it lol
> *


no prob.. best thing to do is to just get after it..!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

WELL I CANT SAY THAT IM STARTING IN MY BACKYARD CAUSE IM NOT JUST STARTED SCHOOL FOR AUTOBODY AND CUSTOM PAINTING SEE WHERE IT TAKES ME THE INSTRUCTOR HAS 30 YEARS IN THE GAME ILL LEARN FROM DEALING WITH A DING TO A COLLISION JOB HOPEFULLY  AND ALL THE DETAILS ABOUT WATERBORN PAINTS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 5 2009, 11:45 PM~12616668
> *Only way to learn is to do it, you can only get the basics steps from books n such. But in the end its practice practice
> *


x2 thats what I did


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LESMILY_@Jan 13 2009, 10:22 PM~12695724
> *WHAT IS SEALANT AND THE PURPOSE OF IT?????
> *


to seal seams :uh:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 10:50 AM~12732410
> *x2 thats what I did
> *


i talked to a bodyman / custom painter he showed me some pics of rappers cars hes done down here in the ATL, and he said school is cool ,but painting and body work is like being an artis to draw good you must practice,practice&practice to hone in on your skills ,he says painters are just like artis they must practice , he told me 90% of what he knows he learned by just doing it and through mistakes he,s made.


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

RIGHT AND THE SCHOOL IM ATTENDING WE WILL WORK ON VEHICLES EVERYDAY OR OUR OWN PROJECTS CANT BEAT IT AND LEARN FROM A PRO  LOOK INTO YOUR AREA FOR PAINTING 100 BUCKS GOT ME INTO THE CLASS THATS IT SEE HOW IT GOES ILL POST PICS AS SOON S I GET THEM


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY 94_@Jan 17 2009, 09:28 PM~12736961
> *RIGHT AND THE SCHOOL IM ATTENDING WE WILL WORK ON VEHICLES EVERYDAY OR OUR OWN PROJECTS CANT BEAT IT AND LEARN FROM A PRO   LOOK INTO YOUR AREA FOR PAINTING 100 BUCKS GOT ME INTO THE CLASS THATS IT SEE HOW IT GOES ILL POST PICS AS SOON S I GET THEM
> *


they got a college that offers it but my work hrs are not set in stone i drive a truck for a living, 100 bucks man thats a blessing where is that offered????


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 18 2009, 03:28 PM~12741277
> *they got a college that offers it but my work hrs are not set in stone i drive a truck for a living, 100 bucks man thats a blessing where is that offered????
> *


visalia ca,


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

A dog al tell u right now b4 u go to school 4 autobody. i wasted or lost i should say 10 grand bro 4 just basic stuff i new already i finshed fast cuz i passed every one up. I say just find some one thats ben doing it 4 a long while n that will teach u thats ur best bet bro.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I LEARND ALOT ON MY OWN(FUCKD UP ALOT BUT THAT'S HOW I LEARN LOL ) BUT I ATTEND SCHOOL FOR ONLY 2 TYREMASTER BUT IT WAS MOSTLY BOOK WORK....I DID ALL THE BODY WORK MYSELF ANT THE BEST HAD TO DO ALOT OF SANDING TO GET IT RITE


----------



## 59camino (Jan 8, 2009)

i paint for a living, 90% of the quality of your overall finish comes from good prep work. if your going to start get yourself good sand paper, masking paper, prep chemicals and tack rags. make sure when u sand/scuff do it thoroughly. and take as much shit apart as possible example. remove belt moldings, and window trim,dont mask things that you can take off, take them off. get a good paint suit, it keeps alot of lint and dust out of your job. wet your paint area floor before spraying. blow your car out with compressed air to get the dust, dirt, and water out of all of the crevices. take your time and follow paint coat/recoat flash times. do even 50/50 overlap with multiple coats. spray test panels. follow your gun manufacturers air pressure regs and material spraying pressure regs. 

you can do it,hopefully that helps you a bit.shoot me an email if you need any pointers or info.

[email protected]


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

That true bro all prep work body work n makeg sure everythg is clean is key.good job bro keep it up .


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Jan 24 2009, 03:30 PM~12803061
> *A dog al tell u right now b4 u go to school 4 autobody. i wasted or lost i should say 10 grand bro 4 just basic stuff i new already i finshed fast cuz i passed every one up. I say just find some one thats ben doing it 4 a long while n that will teach u thats ur best bet bro.
> *


wow 10 grand WELL NOT WHERE IM ATTENDING NO BOOK WORK HERE WE DO EVERYTHING IN THE SHOP AND THERE SOME GOOD TALENT THAT CAME FROM THIS SCHOOL THAT I KNOW OF :biggrin: BEEN THERE 2 WEEKS WORKING ON A LIL PROJECT FOR MY SON ILL POST PICS SOON COOL INSTRUCTOR LEARNING THE DO AND DONT AND WORKING ON A SCHOOL PROJECT U DONT HAVE TO PAY FOR MATERIALS I HAVE OTHER FRIENDS WHO TOOK AUTOBODY CLASSES AT JR COLLEGES AND DIDNT LIKE THEM FOR US OVER HERE ITS A LIL HIDDEN JEM


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

IM GETTING READY TO START ON THIS LS FENDER I GOT FROM THIS BODY SHOP SOMEBODY DID A REAL HACK JOB ON IT,I NOT A BODYMAN BUT I KNOW WITH A LITTLE HAMMER&DOLLIE WORK IT CAN BE BROUGHT BACK,TO LIFE FIRST GOT TOO SAND ABOUT A HALF INCH OF BONDO OFF A SIMPLE DENT THAT COULD HAVE PULLED,OR LIGHTLY TAPPED OUT,HELL MIGHT COULD HAVE USED DRY ICE AND POPPED IT BACK IN PLACE,BUT THATS JUST 1 OF A COUPLE BAD SPOTS, ITS NOT LIKE ITS GOING ON A CAR BUT MY GOAL IS TO FINNISH IT LIKE IT WAS GOING ON MY CAR.


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:32 PM~12812227
> * IM GETTING READY TO START ON THIS LS FENDER I GOT FROM THIS BODY SHOP SOMEBODY DID A REAL HACK JOB ON IT,I NOT A BODYMAN BUT I KNOW WITH A LITTLE HAMMER&DOLLIE WORK IT CAN BE BROUGHT BACK,TO LIFE FIRST GOT TOO SAND ABOUT A HALF INCH OF BONDO OFF A SIMPLE DENT THAT COULD HAVE PULLED,OR LIGHTLY TAPPED OUT,HELL MIGHT COULD HAVE USED DRY ICE AND POPPED IT BACK IN PLACE,BUT THATS JUST 1 OF A COUPLE BAD SPOTS, ITS NOT LIKE ITS GOING ON A CAR BUT MY GOAL IS TO FINNISH IT LIKE IT WAS GOING ON MY CAR.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm semi self taught.. i went to autobody school though.. and learned allot from others jumping from autobody shop to shop..its just mostly trial and error.. buy the cheapest ugliest piece of shit car u can and go to work... practice makes perfect...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

self taught, but I learn something new everytime I do it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i had a friend and a cousin give me some pointers and tell me how its done, as far as experience goes, i pretty muched learn on my own,practicing and tryin my best, don't get me wrong i have alot of shit to learn but i'm picking up lil by lil.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

IM DOING A PEDAL CAR NEXT WEEK WITH ADAM STONE ON THE PATTERNS IMMA LAY A SILVER BASE AND CANDY THE ISH OUT OF IT ILL POST PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I STARTED BY DOING BASE COAT CLEAR COAT AND THEN WORKED MY WAY UP TO KANDYS. BUT I HUNG AROUND A SHOP FOR YEARS JUST WATCHING AND LEARNING.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2009, 10:32 PM~12889590
> *I STARTED BY DOING BASE COAT CLEAR COAT AND THEN WORKED MY WAY UP TO KANDYS. BUT I HUNG AROUND A SHOP FOR YEARS JUST WATCHING AND LEARNING.
> *


PRIMER TOMARRO THURSDAY IT WILL BE DONE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 24 2009, 09:22 PM~12804440
> *I LEARND ALOT ON MY OWN(FUCKD UP ALOT BUT THAT'S HOW I LEARN  LOL ) BUT I  ATTEND SCHOOL FOR ONLY 2 TYREMASTER BUT IT WAS MOSTLY BOOK WORK....I DID ALL THE BODY WORK MYSELF ANT THE BEST HAD TO DO ALOT OF SANDING TO GET IT RITE
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you had a long block for that door, or its going to be wavy


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 07:08 AM~12891343
> *I hope you had a long block for that door, or its going to be wavy
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: true dat


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i started out self taught then had the help of danny d and bugs show me how to do things right and im still learning


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:uh: self taught,trial and error, theres no book or magazine that will teach you better than your own two hands


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 3 2009, 09:40 PM~12899556
> *  :uh: self taught,trial and error, theres no book or magazine that will teach you better than your own two hands
> *


  exactly thats why im taking a class autobody hands on everyday learning from a 30 year expirienced painter  we read not one sentence at school all shop


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been doing body work with my dad sence I was 13, but all the painting, graffics, and pinstriping are self tought. Its REALLY hard to find someone to help you out when it come to custom painting and pistriping. I just study allot, and dissect anything I see.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I got tiered of paying for bullshit work so I bought me a welder, learned how to weld and reinforced my car. I also bought my gun and primered my shit . Now Im ready to paint Ive sanded my fuckin arms off. hopefully its strait ! Thanks for all of your advice it really helps :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

good luck with your class bro, soak in as much as you can


> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 4 2009, 02:23 AM~12901703
> * exactly thats why im taking a class autobody hands on everyday learning from a 30 year expirienced painter  we read not one sentence at school all shop
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 5 2009, 09:53 PM~12921235
> * good luck with your class bro,  soak in as much as you can
> *


will do GOT PICS JUS GOT HOME FROM THE SHOP POST UP TOMARRO


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

man i wanna learn to do some paint and body work myself and now i have some extra time to try it out. anybody else tryin to learn this stuff who lives around cali bay area hit me up so we can learn together i have a garage we can work out of if needed.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Feb 6 2009, 10:00 AM~12924789
> *man i wanna learn to do some paint and body work myself and now i have some extra time to try it out. anybody else tryin to learn this stuff who lives around cali bay area hit me up so we can learn together i have a garage we can work out  of if needed.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

SEE IM GETTING MOTIVATED READING SHIT LIKE THIS IM TRYNA GET INTO THIS I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING TO UTI BUT ITS ALL THE WAY IN SACRAMENTO AND I DONT KNO ANY1 OUT THERE AND THERE NOT JUST GOING TO TEACH ME BODYWORK AND PAINT MORE LIKE FIXING FRAMES A/C UNITS MOTOR TRANSMISSION N SHIT SO I THOUGHT WASTE OF MONEY BUT IF PEOPLE SAYING ITS BETTER TO PICK UP SOME BOOKS DVDS LEARN TRICK AND DO HANDS ON IM DOWN JUST LAZY LOL WHOEVA DOWN TO HELP OR TEACH HIT ME UP IM N CALI NEAR SAN BERNARDINO AREA AND BARSTOW I MOVE AROUND LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HERES AT MY SCHOOL YESTERDAY









































































WE DO FRAME REPAIR AND EVERYTHING ELSE WITH IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 10:08 AM~12891343
> *I hope you had a long block for that door, or its going to be wavy
> *


naw homie....There going to get reblock with a block thow


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 6 2009, 10:10 PM~12931622
> *SEE IM GETTING MOTIVATED READING SHIT LIKE THIS IM TRYNA GET INTO THIS I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING TO UTI BUT ITS ALL THE WAY IN SACRAMENTO AND I DONT KNO ANY1 OUT THERE AND THERE NOT JUST GOING TO TEACH ME BODYWORK AND PAINT MORE LIKE FIXING FRAMES A/C UNITS MOTOR TRANSMISSION N SHIT SO I THOUGHT WASTE OF MONEY BUT IF PEOPLE SAYING ITS BETTER TO PICK UP SOME BOOKS DVDS LEARN TRICK AND DO HANDS ON IM DOWN JUST LAZY LOL WHOEVA DOWN TO HELP OR TEACH HIT ME UP IM N CALI NEAR SAN BERNARDINO AREA AND BARSTOW I MOVE AROUND LOL
> *


STAY WITH IT HOMIE,I WAS LISTENING TO AN XM TALK RADIO & AND THEY HAD A GUY ON THERE SAYING THAT THE JOBS THAT WILL LAST ARE SKILLED LABOR, AUTO REPAIR,AUTO BODY,ETC . LOOK AT ALL THE JOB LAY OFFS BLUE COLLAR & WHITE COLLAR JOBS ,BUT IF U GOT SKILLS IN AUTOMOTIVE/ BODY WORK-PAINT YOUR SAFE,PEOPLE MIGHT NOT BE BUYING CARS BUT THEY ARE STILL WERCKING THEM, AND SOME BODY GOT TO PUT THEM BACK TOGETHER &PAINT THEM $$$$$$$$ IM NOT LOOKING TO GET RICH BUT ONCE I GET MY SKILLS DOWN ON BODY & PAINT ITS GOING TO BE ABOUT THAT $$$$$$$$,ITS LIKE TAKING A LUMP ON COAL & AND MAKING A DIAMOND THATS HOW I SEE THE CARS I WILL BE WORKING ON ,IM TRYING THIS SELF TAUGHT TOO , ALL THESE GUYS ON HERE HAS BEEN REALLY HELPFUL ON INFO .


----------

